# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Eve, humanoid robot, Halodi Robotics, Dilling, Norway

## Airicist

Designer - Halodi Robotics

halodi.com/eve

----------


## Airicist

Article "Designing our home service robot from the ground up"

by Bernt Oivind Bornich, Phuong Nguyen
August 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Halodi Eve kitchen demo

Published on Jul 12, 2017




> Demo of Eve in a domestic environment showing safe cooperation with humans

----------


## Airicist

Halodi Eve warehouse demo

Published on Jul 12, 2017




> Demo of Eve in an industrial setting showing independent use of arms and lifting capability.

----------


## Airicist

Halodi Robotics EVEr3 humanoid robot

Published on Jan 22, 2019




> The EVEr3 platform is a general purpose full-size humanoid robot, capable of a wide variety of tasks.  Based on the patented Revo1™ motors developed by Halodi Robotics, the robot supports close to direct drive transmissions and allows for full open loop torque control.  The control method implemented, called Direct Force Control, allow for human like strength and agility without sacrificing on safety and ease of use.

----------


## Airicist

Meet EVEr3

Published on Apr 25, 2019




> See our awesome robot and what we believe will be the platform for many applications to help human beings live better lives in the future!

----------


## Airicist

"Halodi Robotic’s EVEr3: A Full-size Humanoid Robot, with Bernt Børnich"

interview by Audrow Nash
May 13, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Oct 9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Reshaping the future of work!

July 10, 2020




> Through our Robot Avatar program, we are committed to enabling human work, exploration, and recreation through avatars.
> 
> Follow along as we work towards our 2022 goal of a system capable of transferring the sense of self from your current location to anywhere in the world in an instant.

----------


## Airicist

Halodi Robotics guarding video

Apr 7, 2021




> A short video showing how a Halodi Robotics can be used in a commercial guarding application.

----------


## Airicist2

NVIDIA Inception | Halodi expands the deployment of humanoid robots

Nov 2, 2022




> Learn how NVIDIA Inception program member, Halodi Robotics, expands the deployment of humanoid robots to industries such as security, logistics, healthcare, and retail.  EVE, an autonomous humanoid robot, can perform mundane, repetitive, dull or dangerous tasks. In retail environments, EVE can safely collaborate with staff, working 24/7 to restock shelves and do repetitive tasks. 
> 
> Powered by NVIDIA Jetson AGX Xavier on a robust cloud architecture, EVE utilizes AI and machine learning, perception and VR at the edge. NVIDIA Inception is a free program designed to help your startup evolve faster through access to cutting-edge technology and NVIDIA experts, opportunities to connect with venture capitalists, and co-marketing support to heighten your company’s visibility.

----------

